# New Gaming and Video Editing PC Build



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm in the research process of finding parts for a new computer build. It'll be my first desktop build. I want a powerful system that will last me a long time, but I want to spend the LEAST amount of money as possible on it. I don't have the money for it yet but hopefully I'll make enough over the summer. So, if you guys know of any upcoming pc parts that might be worthwile coming out in the next few months let me know.
I'll be doing a lot of video editing and some gaming (I want to be able to play games that are coming out in the next few years on good settings).
If there are any parts that you know are cheaper and will give me the same performace let me know, as well as any compatibility issues.
I'd like the total, including the monitor and windows 7, to be under 1000 dollars.
These are the parts so far:

Motherboard and PSU combo:
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

Processor:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition Thuban 3.3GHz, 3.7GHz Turbo 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDE00ZFBGRBOX

Hard Drive:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Video Card:
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Optical Drive:
Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

Case:
Newegg.com - AZZA Hurrican 2000 CSAZ-2000 Black SECC Japanese Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Monitor:
Newegg.com - ASUS VH197D Black 18.5" 1366 x 768 5ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 ASCR 10,000,000 :1

And Windows 7 probably off of Amazon because I have 10$ off (so that's 90$)
Anyway, thanks in advance!!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Excellent looking build

I would drop to a x6 1090T, they have far better performance/price ratio then the 1100

I would swap out the montior for this one: Newegg.com - Hanns·G HZ201DPB Black 20" 5ms WideScreen LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 X-Contrast 15,000:1 (1,000:1)

Mostly because i like widescreen more then the standard 4:3.

Make sure you look into buying RAM.

Another good chose would be an aftermarket HSF. The Stock fan gets pretty loud under the stress of rendering videos.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh, sorry I forgot to post the memory (I already had one selected).
Thanks for the input my updated build is now this:

Motherboard and PSU combo:
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

Processor:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX

Hard Drive:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Video Card:
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Memory:
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

Optical Drive:
Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

Case:
Newegg.com - AZZA Hurrican 2000 CSAZ-2000 Black SECC Japanese Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Monitor:
Newegg.com - Hanns·G HZ201DPB Black 20" 5ms WideScreen LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 X-Contrast 15,000:1 (1,000:1)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The build looks good.
If you could stretch your budget another $20 the 22" Acer is a very good deal. I use two of them and I've sold about 20 of them over the past 2 yrs. with no issues.

Acer X223WDbd $140: Newegg.com - Acer X223WDbd Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 250 cd/m2 ACM 50000:1(1000:1)


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I might change the monitor later, but for now it's not a big issue.....
I was told that my PSU might be a little overkill. Could I just get a 750 watt power supply and be fine?


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

I just heard about the upcoming AMD Bulldozer processors. Is that worth waiting for??
What about the prices? I couldn't find any details on that.....


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes the PSU is a little overkill but computers only draw what they need to so i personally wouldn't change.

right now you have a high quality 850w PSU selected which will give you plenty of head room for another video card or additional add ons in the future.

I personally wouldn't wait for the new line of cpus. It will be at least another year before all the bugs are out and they have a stable release worth buying.

The 1090T x6 should be more then enough for your needs. If you want to overclock it i would buy an aftermarket cooler. Stock gets loud quickly.

I have my 1090T overclocked up to 4.0GHz on a zalman 990.

sits at mid 30s cel idling.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not planning on overclocking or using two video cards, so I might just get a lower watt psu depending on how much money it saves me.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

If you subtract the $25 for the bundle that psu is running you $110. You may be able to get a good quality 650w psu for ~$80.

In my opinion just stick with the 850, its not worth $30 to change it up and loose your head room.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

I was thinking of changing the motherboard to this one for the same price:
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A88T-M/USB3 AM3 AMD 880G HDMI USB 3.0 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

And the psu to this one:
Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

It actually ends up being more expensive because I don't have the combo, so is it worth it?? Is the current motherboard a good one?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Both are good choices.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's the updated build:

Motherboard:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-MA770T-UD3 AM3 AMD 770 ATX AMD Motherboard

Power Supply:
Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Processor:
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

Hard Drive:
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD5002AALX 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Video Card:
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Memory:
Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL

Optical Drive:
Newegg.com - ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner - Bulk - CD / DVD Burners

Case:
Newegg.com - AZZA Hurrican 2000 CSAZ-2000 Black SECC Japanese Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case

Monitor:
Newegg.com - Hanns·G HZ201DPB Black 20" 5ms WideScreen LCD Monitor w/Speakers 250 cd/m2 X-Contrast 15,000:1 (1,000:1)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Everything looks good to me.

I would pay the extra $10 and get this mobo: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Gives you sata 6gb/s and usb 3.0


I have not heard great reviews about XFX's modular power supply's.

IMO, Your case has such small windows the cords on the powersupply really don't matter. With this said i would go with this PSU: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W is SeaSonic made so there should be no problems.


----------



## jbcal (May 19, 2011)

Maybe thing about an upgrade the HD to, at least, 1TB. I mess with video and I game, and both hobbies on a 1TB drive right now are taking 500GB. They're so inexpensive...even a 2TB...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Please note that the higher capacitance the hard drive generally the more likely it is to fail.

I have a 750gb HDD in my video editing rig and it is more then enough. If not i can always pop another in raid.

If you decide to go with a larger drive make sure its 7200rpm.

Western Digital Caviar Black are excellent drives.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's the updated build:

*Motherboad:*
Newegg.com - ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

*Processor:*
Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX

*Hard Drive:*
Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

*Memory:*
Newegg.com - Patriot Viper Xtreme Series, Division 2 Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory Model PXD34G1866ELK

*Video Card:*
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

*Power Supply:*
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

*Monitor:*
Newegg.com - Hanns-G HW-191APB Black 19" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 700:1 Built-in Speakers

*Case:*
Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Enforcer SGC-1000-KWN1 Black SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 / EPS 12V (optional ) Power Supply

*Optical Drive:*
Newegg.com - ASUS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM Black SATA Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS - CD / DVD Burners

Looks good?


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

So, can anyone tell me anything about the new AMD A8-3850?? It looks like it's a great card and on cpubenchmark.net it has a score that's 2,000 higher than the phenom II 965......The only thing I'm worried about is that I don't think the built in graphics card is good enough for the type of gaming that I want to do, but I can still add another card. Should I stick with a higher end card or can I get a cheaper card that will work just as well when combined with the onboard graphics of the AMD APU??

Here's a Review:
AMD A8-3850 Llano APU Review


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

This is an extremely good deal isn't it:
Newegg.com - Galaxy 60XGH3HS3CUD GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Does this compare? (Worth the extra $$?):
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope I'm not stepping in too late with this: You MUST get more hard drives.

Any media professional/semi-professional/dabbler needs to have a minimum of 3 hard drives:

1) Internal OS/applications/internet/personal & professional documents & correspondence/personal media/etc drive. 7200 RPM 320GB minimum.

2) Internal OR External* drive ONLY for your project files & media. You set your preferences in all of your editing/media-manipulation programs so that capture, render, bounce, project files & folders, media files & folders, etc -- in short, everything that is needed for a project except the application itself -- is stored on this drive. Why? So that when your OS gets corrupted or infected in the middle of the most important project of your life, you pull your project drive off your computer, slap it into a rented studio computer, and finish your project on time. 7200RPM 500-750 GB (don't go to big -- see Laxer's note).

3) External* or internal backup drive. 1-2TB (twice your project drive, or so). Always use it to back up your project drive, but don't treat it as an archive (i.e. if your project drive fails, you have your backup; but if you finish a project and want to keep it handy, either back it up to DVD/Blu-Ray or keep it on your project drive, don't simply move it to your backup drive).

There are 2 reasons to separate #1 & #2 on different physical drives -- the first I already stated in drive 2's description; the second reason is that many higher-end editing programs perform significantly better when the application is reading from & writing to a different disk than that on which the OS resides. AVID products, for one, have a marked improvement when using a separate OS & media drive.

*External drive enclosures should have as many different connections as possible. You never know when you're going to have to grab your work and move it to some other computer, and if someone's rack only has FW800 or only has USB 2.0, you don't want to have to go somewhere else to transfer first.

Hope this is helpful

jw


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, when I say that I'll be using this computer for video editing, I'm really just saying that so that I know it will have the capabilities needed for intense video editing. I want to go into filmmaking so I know that I will be doing it in the future (I'm only in high school right now), as of now I've never had the money to get a good program so I've been using Windows Movie Maker (I know...pitiful...)... Thanks anyway, but I really don't want to spend more money on extra hard drives. I'll be fine with just one. And if I really think I need another then I can get another one in the future.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

When you're ready to move up a step, get the version of Vegas that's about $100. I don't know what they're calling it right now, but there's usually an LE or Express or some other entry-level dealio right about $100. Unlike a lot of express versions (FCE ESP), it doesn't skimp terribly on either audio or video controls or format handling.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Is anyone still watching this thread? I'd still like some feedback on the link I posted for the gtx 465. Is it a good deal? And if anyone owns one and has overclocked it, what's the highest overclock you managed to get?

Also, any more news on the Zambezi? Release date? Any info at all? Depending on the price it looks like the Zambezi is going to be my processor of choice if it turns out well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you mean the EVGA GTX46o you linked to?
Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1373-AR GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked EE 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
OC'ing a GPU is not the best option. Better choice is to buy a more powerful GPU. 
What Mobo are you going to use?


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually I was referring to this one:
Newegg.com - Galaxy 60XGH3HS3CUD GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

And also I was wondering if this one would be worth the extra cash (after rebate it's only 10$ more):
Newegg.com - PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

I probably won't choose my motherboard until I've chosen the graphics card and, mainly, the cpu. Because I'll probably wait until Zambezi comes out.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually, compared to the Powercolor 6850, this seems like a better deal:
Newegg.com - XFX HD-687A-ZDFC Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Since it comes with free shipping, it's only about 12$ more than the 6850 (after MIR). But 160$ is definitely the most that I'm gonna pay for a graphics card as of now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo should be selected first because it is the base of the system.. If you're going to use an AMD chipped Mobo, a AMD chipped GPU a good choice to avoid compatibility issues. 
For AMD chipped GPU's I prefer Sapphire-HIS-PowerColor.
Nvidia chipped-EVGA & Asus.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I'm planning on getting an AMD-based system....the motherboard I'm looking at right now is this one:
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AMD Motherboard
Right now it's bundled with the X4 965 BE on newegg, but when Zambezi comes out that might change my plans.....
But would you say that the XFX 6870 I posted is a good deal?
Or should I stick with the Powercolor 6850 which is only 12$ less after rebate?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I would go with the PowerColor. I'm not a big fan of XFX but that's a personal choice.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'll go with the 6870 because the performance boost is definitely worth 12$ and I think the XFX comes with a lifetime warranty....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

XFX does have a lifetime warranty but their support leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, hopefully it'll be fine. As long as the product works then I won't have to deal with their support.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Actually I just found this one:
Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
The only problem is that it doesn't have free shipping so it's almost 8$ more for the same thing.

EDIT: Seems like the Sapphire card had many DOA incidents...reviews seem better for the XFX (It is true that most of the bad reviews for the XFX are because of its customer service)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most of the reviews on Newegg are posted by people who have a lot less technical knowledge than they claim. That is generally obvious when you read the posts. 
I, as well as many other builders, use Sapphire GPU's with little to no problems and that is why we suggest them.
Tech support,to me, is worth a lot more than that extra $8.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, most likely, it'll be a few months before I actually get the parts, so the prices will probably change.....there isn't any news of any new mid-range video cards coming out this year is there??


----------



## c47man (Jul 27, 2011)

This is a small note, but I'll throw it in anyway.

I'm a filmmaker and I cannot stress enough how important it is to have full HD monitors. Go for a 1920x1080 monitor if you plan on doing HD video editing. The difference is potent. I currently do editing, graphics, and gaming on dual 1920x1080's and the displays are perfect for reviewing your work in as close to a proper screening environment as you can get in your home (unless you REALLY dig deep for a calibrated monitor)


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

c47man said:


> This is a small note, but I'll throw it in anyway.
> 
> I'm a filmmaker and I cannot stress enough how important it is to have full HD monitors. Go for a 1920x1080 monitor if you plan on doing HD video editing. The difference is potent. I currently do editing, graphics, and gaming on dual 1920x1080's and the displays are perfect for reviewing your work in as close to a proper screening environment as you can get in your home (unless you REALLY dig deep for a calibrated monitor)


As of now (I'm only 16) I'm really not worried about stuff like that since I'm not doing video projects for money or professionally. Until I get into college or start really producing high end videos then I'll consider an upgrade in monitor, for now I just want one that will fulfill my basic needs.


----------

